# Just curious



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

On another forum, Woodcraft's decision to discontinue the CMT line of bits was discussed and the question of where certain brands were made came up.

It got me to wondering if there were ANY bits wholly made in North America. 
Does anyone know?

BTW, Woodcraft has a 50% discount on their remaining stock of CMT bits.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gene, Whiteside(USA) is usually the top rated bits. The other top brands are Amana(Israel), CMT(Italy) and Freud(Italy). These bits performed the best in magazine testing. Most name brand bits will make decent cuts when new but will require sharpening sooner than the top brands.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Can Charles tell me if there is anywhere in NZ (or even Australia) where I can buy Freud saw blades (and router bits)? None of the web sellers seem to ship overseas.


----------



## Slinking (Jan 4, 2009)

Have you tried MLCS woodworking?
I bought a 2" straight double bearing bit from them..........I've used it quite a bit and its still sharp as ever..........I was using walnut and hard maple....I"m not certain, but I think they make their bits here in the USA.
Scott


----------



## Renato (Jan 17, 2009)

Mike you did not included Infinity bits in your list. You don't consider them as first line or you do not have the opportunity to test them? Why I am posting this message? I have basically Craftsman bits, Freud and Infinity, and in some cases the Infinity are ahead of the other two. I am trying to have another point of view for my comparison.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Eagle America is also U.S. made, although they also have a "value" line made in China, I believe. Eagle America is often rated near Whiteside in quality.

http://eagleamerica.com


----------

